# Steam Gift Trading Center



## Waffles (Dec 24, 2011)

So, for steam players over this holiday gift pile:
Got something you don't want/need?
Want to trade it for something else?
Post up what you have for trade and we'll see if anyone else wants any of YOUR junk!

Have: 66% off MW2
Flatout (Racing game)
Want: Anything else, even coal


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 24, 2011)

33% off Tropico 4, 25% off any Valve title, and 50% off the GTA 4 complete pack.

Willing to negotiate to trade any of these for something else.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2011)

Im looking to buy coal with Team Fortress 2 items. I will pay a little over 1 reclaimed metal per coal. c:


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2011)

How do you trade in this? Me and my friend spent a few minutes trying to figure out but we failed.


----------



## Flatline (Dec 25, 2011)

Have

1... 2... 3... KICK IT! (Drop That Beat Like an Ugly Baby)
33% off any Valve title
10% off any Valve title
50% off SEGA Classics Collection

Want

Offers.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 25, 2011)

I have :

50% off any Valve game.
50% off Beat Hazard Complete.

I want :

Anything, really.


----------



## Nerts (Dec 25, 2011)

I got the Korea and Wonders of the Ancient World DLC for Civ 5 (which I've already got) and a 25% discount on any Valve game (I already own them all), so I'll take pretty much anything for these, I'm www.steamcommunity.com/id/dongslol/ on steam.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 25, 2011)

Conker said:


> How do you trade in this? Me and my friend spent a few minutes trying to figure out but we failed.



Click the little arrow next to their name where the "join game" option is in, and press the trade option. Then select the backpack you wish to trade an item in (steam backpack, tf2 backpack, ect).


----------



## Nerts (Dec 25, 2011)

Nerts said:


> I got the Korea and Wonders of the Ancient World DLC for Civ 5 (which I've already got) and a 25% discount on any Valve game (I already own them all), so I'll take pretty much anything for these, I'm www.steamcommunity.com/id/dongslol/ on steam.


I now have 50% off the first Serious Sam game and 75% off Torchlight (I may keep this one) as well.


----------



## Conker (Dec 25, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Click the little arrow next to their name where the "join game" option is in, and press the trade option. Then select the backpack you wish to trade an item in (steam backpack, tf2 backpack, ect).


Thank you!

I ended up getting Thief: Deadly Shadows today, which I don't want. Dunno what I do want though...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 25, 2011)

Beat Hazard Complete coupon... gone!  In exchange for two coals.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking to dump:

50% off on any one Valve titles
66% off Two Worlds 2
50% off Tales of Monkey Island

Up for any offers really.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 26, 2011)

Now Have:
Cogs
Flatout
33% off Valve game
66% off MW2
50% off Swords and Sorcerrors or something like that @_@

Want:
Anythinggggggg


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 26, 2011)

5 Deus Ex (The first one)
4 Borderlands (Non-GOTY)
1 Worms Ultimate Mayhem

(Jan-March '12 coupons)
-33% Valve title
-50% Hydrophobia Prophecy
-50% Grid
-50% Capsized
-50% Binding of Isaac

Make an offer. 
Don't waste your time by offering me anything CoD/MW.


----------



## Conker (Dec 26, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> 6 Deus Ex (The first one)


Don't suppose you'd want that Thief: Deadly Shadows game for one of the those? I'd throw in my 33% off any valve game coupon to, since I've no need for it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 26, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Im looking to buy coal with Team Fortress 2 items. I will pay a little over 1 reclaimed metal per coal. c:



Sold. 

...

As soon as I manage to friend request you. It will be from a "Kritz Kringle" or a "Maggot Hooves," depending on whether or not I change my name back by then.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Sold.
> 
> ...
> 
> As soon as I manage to friend request you. It will be from a "Kritz Kringle" or a "Maggot Hooves," depending on whether or not I change my name back by then.



Im away for xmass but I will be back in a few days. I only need 2 coal now, my Steam name is the same as here. ^^;


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 27, 2011)

TreacleFox said:


> Im away for xmass but I will be back in a few days. I only need 2 coal now, my Steam name is the same as here. ^^;



I only have one coal right now but I'll still sell it. I sent you a request.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 27, 2011)

Valve coupon... GONE!  In exchange for one coal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 27, 2011)

I have two copies of The Ship.

OFFERS, ANYBODY? :>


----------



## Flatline (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got another coupon... 50% off SEGA Classics Collection. I still have everything I listed above. I'll add this to that post as well.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 27, 2011)

Yet another 50% Valve coupon from today's achievement.


----------



## Conker (Dec 27, 2011)

Welp, I now have Thief Deadly Shadows, 33% off of any Valve title, and 50% off of Portal 2. Don't need any of them.


----------



## Waffles (Dec 27, 2011)

ALRIGHT, I just got a copy of DUNGEONS OF DREDMOR, great great rougelike. Someone's GOTTA want this. ;P


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 27, 2011)

Currently have 66% off Two Worlds Two and a 25% off any valve title.

Also have two coal.  

Seeing as I already have the valve complete pack and absolutely no desire for Two Worlds Two, anyone who wants those coupons can pretty much just have them.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 28, 2011)

Conker said:


> Welp, I now have Thief Deadly Shadows, 33% off of any Valve title, and 50% off of Portal 2. Don't need any of them.



Deadly shadows for DX? Sure.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2011)

I have..50%off Valve, 50% off costume quest and ,50% off Witcher: Enhanced edition


----------



## Nerts (Dec 28, 2011)

I now have two 50% off vouchers for Serious Sam, a 75% off for Torchight, a 25% off a Valve game, that Civ 5 DLC and a copy of Sequence, which is a damn good game, it's like a RPG if you had to play DDR to cast spells.


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 28, 2011)

25% off any wb game

50% off any thq game

1 coal each or for both dont care


----------



## ChaosKyuubi (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a gift copy of Half-Life 2 that I'm wanting to trade for a different game.

EDIT: Just traded it for crap, which was dumb because if I waited a little longer I could have got something good...


----------



## kylr23 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have hl 2 ep 2 now well looking to trade it? yeah I have this game and I dont have a tun of offers on it either.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the game "Cogs".
i would like to sell this for 3 REF of TF2 items or 9 coal.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Christmas sale is over, but I still have this coupon, and I assume other people still have some as well?

Anybody have a Square Enix coupon? I have -25% Valve I want to trade. 

Also willing to trade any of this crap for it: Larrikin Robin hat, 3 dueling games, 3 name tags and one description tag.


----------



## Faradin (Jan 12, 2012)

Have: Terraria, KF Guest Pass, a bounty of coupons and keys for the Indie Royale Bundle (non-Steam).
Currently looking to get a hold of the original Modern Warfare (CoD4).


----------

